# planting flowers on turbo island



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Bit random but has anyone walked down cheltenham road/stokes croft and seen that people have planted pretty flowers all over turbo island and painted pictures of chickens on the wall of jamaica street?

they've also planted grass and flowers on the steps of that massive derelict building, and there is a little plastic dinasour there! 

it's really sweet and cool.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2007)

Is Turbo Island a real place then? I thought it was a website for exiled obsessive inadequate no marks with a pointless axe to grind


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2007)

it is both a real and an internet place, yes.
http://www.uwesu.org/westerneye/?q=node/61
a quick google brings up many references.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah sorry to anypne expecting a bunfight thread. 

(should've thought about that)


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Bit random but has anyone walked down cheltenham road/stokes croft and seen that people have planted pretty flowers all over turbo island and painted pictures of chickens on the wall of jamaica street?
> 
> they've also planted grass and flowers on the steps of that massive derelict building, and there is a little plastic dinasour there!
> 
> it's really sweet and cool.



Ta.  I hadn't noticed, but then I tend to only go through Stokes Croft when it's dark.  I've got to go over there later today though, so I'll have a look...  

I keep seeing groups of besuited property developers touring 'round Stokes Croft, particularly outside the Carriage Works/Westmorland House site.  It's been derelict for the last 20 years, but I think things are _finally_ going to change.  Last I heard, there are proposals for an arts centre and a couple of hundred flats.  (-Hopefully affordable/social housing, rather than more luxury apartments or student accomodation.  Whatever... _something_ needs to be done with it!)  

I do worry though that places like the Here Shop, Cafe Kino, The Croft, Sofa Riot (-and maybe even The Cube) might get priced out of the area if the rents went up as a result of redevelopment.  

Very informative site telling the history of Stokes Croft: http://www.bristolinformation.co.uk/streets/stokescroft-05.asp

Excellent panaroma by some bloke () and his camera: http://www.urban75.org/vista/bristol01.html


----------



## pk (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL how funny, so it's not just a website for easily wound up urban75-obsessed jobless alcoholic webcafe warriors then?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2007)

This must be where the name came from


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2007)

I wondered how long it would take you to find this


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2007)

there are some attractive flowers on bog island in bath


----------



## pk (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm probably banned from looking at the flowers too... ROTFLOL!


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

"The Patch of Grass by the All Night Offie" on another site was indeed named for that patch of grass.


----------



## pk (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought that was a reference to their threats to get the cops involved whenever they get some of the shit they throw out back in their faces.

Scratch an "anarchist", etc... They can dish it out but threatening to dial 999 when inevitably they are called  to account only makes me pity them more...


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

I though that was all a no street drinking zone anyway, so how come people drink on that patch of grass? Don't the police come and take their drink?

Not that I'm in favour of drink bans mind.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I though that was all a no street drinking zone anyway, so how come people drink on that patch of grass? Don't the police come and take their drink?
> 
> Not that I'm in favour of drink bans mind.


dunno but for ages noone was there, but just recently there is a group of them there all day drinking and smoking.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

Despite the street drinking ban on Stokes Croft, I bet that shop would probably go bust pretty sharpish if it weren't for the patronage of the hardcore boozers. 

Near-legendary place though; it _never_ seems to be shut, regardless of the hour!


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm guessing its trade is more flaggons of cider and own brand vodka rather than Pimms and Bolly?


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 19, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I'm guessing its trade is more flaggons of cider and own brand vodka rather than Pimms and Bolly?



People can say what they like about that place, but nobody can fault 'em on their market research.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Is Turbo Island a real place then? I thought it was a website for exiled obsessive inadequate no marks with a pointless axe to grind


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Is Turbo Island a real place then? I thought it was a website for exiled obsessive inadequate no marks with a pointless axe to grind


very perceptive for 26 posts.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 19, 2007)

Is there a discreet entrance at rear?

</cheezy local joke>


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> very perceptive for 26 posts.


What can I say? I have an all seeing eye


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2007)

asn i was taking the photo for Isambard, i thought i'd take some photos of the pretty flowers aswell. i'll post them when i get home.

it's really cool seeing people stop and smile at them, the steps of westmorland house now have grass, flowers and not one dinasour but a whole family! 

the grit bin thing outside turbo island also has flowers growing out of it.

dunno if i'm easily pleased but i liked it. 

i wonder who did it?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 20, 2007)

got home at unreasonable hour 

westmorland house steps







a little close up of the dinosaurs



turbo island


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL, that's great, particularly the Westmorland House steps.  The dinosaurs are the best touch.  

Any idea what's written on the little black sign that's hanging on the handrail?


----------



## pk (Feb 20, 2007)

So basically a place for winos with serious mental health issues to rant about a world they will never understand, and occasionally slap their women about if they've necked the cider too quickly.

Often accompanied by a fat dog, they'll spend all day there and claim bi-weekly benefits for keeping out of society's way.

There's one in every town, if you look for it.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 20, 2007)

Any chance we could stick to a nice fluffy B&SW thread about somewhere in Bristol rather than doing a call out of people on other boards
who for better or for worse, aren't here to be able to defend themselves. Cheers.


----------



## pk (Feb 20, 2007)

I was talking about the patch of grass outside the offie, naturally.

All towns boast a group of alcoholic dossers, united in their appreiciation of budget grog.

They're mostly harmless, though it's not wise to get in their way if they've been made to wait at the Jobcentre for their Giro.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 20, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> So basically a place for winos with serious mental health issues to rant about a world they will never understand, and occasionally slap their women about if they've necked the cider too quickly.
> 
> Often accompanied by a fat dog, they'll spend all day there and claim bi-weekly benefits for keeping out of society's way.
> 
> There's one in every town, if you look for it.


go away please.


----------



## pk (Feb 20, 2007)

Shouldn't that be 

"ffffarrk offfs... yer not getting my drink.... gerroutofit... *puke* ffffuggin'... drink...*stagger*...."


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Feb 20, 2007)

AK has been of the booze for ages iirc, and no one there really strikes me as having any kind of alcoholic problems


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 20, 2007)

get off the thread!


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Feb 20, 2007)

ok no worries, just don't think it's on to attack people on issues like that


----------



## pk (Feb 20, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> ok no worries, just don't think it's on to attack people on issues like that



I'm not talking about AK now FFS!

Jesus you're paranoid ain't ya?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 20, 2007)

and another thread gets buried in the usual bullshit.


----------



## pk (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh leave off, hardly the thread of the year is it?

It was bound to end up being a dig. (Dig? Flowers? D'ya gerritt?)

I don't even know what's going on there at the moment, what with their banning me yet again, but perish the day I can't rip the piss out of the 5 little social inedequates for fun and jollies.


----------



## Iam (Feb 20, 2007)

You're the only person who cares.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Oh leave off, hardly the thread of the year is it?
> 
> It was bound to end up being a dig.



Only because you'd turn up.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 20, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> You're the only person who cares.




well, and the Sick Anchor.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 20, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Oh leave off, hardly the thread of the year is it?
> 
> It was bound to end up being a dig. (Dig? Flowers? D'ya gerritt?)
> 
> I don't even know what's going on there at the moment, what with their banning me yet again, but perish the day I can't rip the piss out of the 5 little social inedequates for fun and jollies.


oh fuck off PK. the fact is this thread is not about that place and i'd quite like it not to be binned because of your loser obsession with it. no one wants to hear about it, do you like rambling on to yourself?

make a thread about it if you want instead of derailing this one.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 20, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> oh fuck off PK. the fact is this thread is not about that place and i'd quite like it not to be binned because of your loser obsession with it. no one wants to hear about it, do you like rambling on to yourself?
> 
> make a thread about it if you want instead of derailing this one.



Absolutely agree.  

pk: this is about somewhere in Bristol; _nothing else._  Your obsession-related derails are tedious and have nothing positive to contribute to this thread.

electrogirl: any idea what's written on the little black sign in your second photo?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 20, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> electrogirl: any idea what's written on the little black sign in your second photo?


thanks sunspots 

yes it says "taking care" in italicy writing.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 20, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> yes it says "taking care" in italicy writing.



Ah yes, I see it now!  I thought it said _'Loving Care'_, but _'Taking Care'_ makes more sense. 

I can't see this make-over lasting long, but it's a cool thing to do.  I bet the Here Shop know whodunnit...


----------



## pk (Feb 20, 2007)

This one knows...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 20, 2007)

soory i had to laugh at the above!!

*pisses off again*


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 20, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> This one knows...



_<...bangs head against wall...>_


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2007)

wtf
Is that supposed to be what I think it's supposed to be?

Get a new hobby PK. This one is shit. And it causes grief.
Take it to PMs if you want to discuss it further, don't ruin any more harmless threads.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn! I forgot to drop into PieMinister when I was down there last week.
An ASDA pasty just ain't the same.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 21, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Damn! I forgot to drop into PieMinister when I was down there last week.
> An ASDA pasty just ain't the same.




they do mail order you know


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> they do mail order you know



I used to walk past their shop every day and just think _'-Ahhh, bless; what a nice little local shop.'_...

Then I looked at their website and found out they'd been dishing it out to all and sundry throughout the land!!


----------



## Isambard (Feb 21, 2007)

Not a big fan of their mash mind.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 21, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I used to walk past their shop every day and just think _'-Ahhh, bless; what a nice little local shop.'_...
> 
> Then I looked at their website and found out they'd been dishing it out to all and sundry throughout the land!!




At Glastonbury '05 we had a stage crew Pieminister Loyalty Card


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 21, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I used to walk past their shop every day and just think _'-Ahhh, bless; what a nice little local shop.'_...
> 
> Then I looked at their website and found out they'd been dishing it out to all and sundry throughout the land!!


really? 

i thought the same! that it was a nice little, albeit v.successful bristol industry. golly! 

mmm might go down the pipe and slippers for lunch.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 21, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> mmm might go down the pipe and slippers for lunch.



HERESEY! 

We had a meet up in there once and de-camped after one pint it was so awful.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 21, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> HERESEY!
> 
> We had a meet up in there once and de-camped after one pint it was so awful.


but you can play board games!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 21, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> HERESEY!
> 
> We had a meet up in there once and de-camped after one pint it was so awful.



me and KRS went in there and met Red3k Kali and that ages ago. It weren't that bad.

Mind you everyone thought I was a bouncer, kept asking me if they could get in with trainers on


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 21, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> me and KRS went in there and met Red3k Kali and that ages ago. It weren't that bad.
> 
> Mind you everyone thought I was a bouncer, kept asking me if they could get in with trainers on


i hope you said no. bloody riffraff.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 21, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Mind you everyone thought I was a bouncer, kept asking me if they could get in with trainers on




Did you just growl a lot and look moody?


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 21, 2007)

> i hope you said no. bloody riffraff.




No I said its a fiver to get in. .  6 quid with trainers on


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 18, 2020)

Turns out that Turbo Island is the fire evacuation assembly point for The Kid who works in a building round there.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 18, 2020)

Turbo Island confused me somewhat.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 18, 2020)

Sand is what most beaches are made of, sand is the main ingredient of glass.  Surprisingly Turbo Islands beaches are made of glass itself.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 18, 2020)

Cept our turbo island ain't got a beach.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 20, 2020)

I nearly went out to take a photo for my Twitter account @TurboIslandNow but then noticed this thread was from 2 years before I moved to Bristol!


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 20, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Turns out that Turbo Island is the fire evacuation assembly point for The Kid who works in a building round there.



#gentrification


----------



## keybored (Jan 28, 2020)

Sunspots said:


> ...Carriage Works/Westmorland House site. It's been derelict for the last 20 years, but I think things are _finally_ going to change.


This aged well. That building will outlive our solar system.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 29, 2020)

keybored said:


> This aged well. That building will outlive our solar system.











						'Momentous moment' as Stokes Croft eyesore is finally demolished
					

"This is a momentous moment"




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## keybored (Jan 29, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> 'Momentous moment' as Stokes Croft eyesore is finally demolished
> 
> 
> "This is a momentous moment"
> ...


Oh.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 29, 2020)

They are keeping the facade aren't they?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 29, 2020)

keybored said:


> Oh.


Also the article I quoted is from 2018.
_Where you been man?_


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 29, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> They are keeping the facade aren't they?


They would be stupid not to. But I actually have no idea. Was still there the last time I went past a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## keybored (Jan 29, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Also the article I quoted is from 2018.
> _Where you been man?_


It's normally dark and I'm normally worse for wear when I'm round those parts.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes, the facade of the carriage works is being kept. Not about the gentrification though, that's well out in the open.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 30, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Yes, the facade of the carriage works is being kept. Not about the gentrification though, that's well out in the open.



It's gone fully past it now..... I'm not even sure you can call or gentrification anymore.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 20, 2020)

What are they doing to it?


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 20, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> What are they doing to it?


Gentrification.


----------



## keybored (Feb 20, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


>


----------



## Riklet (Feb 24, 2020)

Turbo island is such a shit hole. Worse and more depressing than ever. 

What they heck are they doing with it though? Should still be a free/public community space...


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 24, 2020)

Infamous Bristol area could be radically changed
					

The area on Stokes Croft is a triangle of land known for late night drinking




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------

